# Chip Pearson - RIP



## MARK858 (May 2, 2018)

I was sad to see on another forum the reports of the death of Chip Pearson.

Although I never had any personal dealings with Chip, I (as I would expect many others) used his site for many years for reference and learning.

Just wish to post my condolences to his family and friends and although a bit late express my thanks for the great resource he provided for all the years.

The links below are to Rory's and others response to the news on Rory's site and to the Kansas city obituary.

http://excelmatters.com/2018/04/30/rip-chip-pearson/
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/kansascity/obituary.aspx?n=charles-h-pearson-chip&pid=188846047

FWIW, for obvious reasons his site is currently down.

R.I.P. Chip


----------



## Joe4 (May 2, 2018)

Truly a sad day.  The Excel Community lost a true legend.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Fluff (May 2, 2018)

Sad news indeed. A great man gone too soon.
RIP Chip


----------



## xenou (May 2, 2018)

Agree - gone too soon.


----------



## Johnny C (May 4, 2018)

That's sad, so young. And a tragedy for his parent's, all 3 children deceased. No parent should ever have to bury their children.


----------



## igold (May 5, 2018)

Very sad news indeed.

It's one thing to have the body of knowledge he did, and quite another to openly share it with anyone who wanted it.


----------



## gravanoc (May 26, 2019)

Wow, I can't believe how tragic this is.  Reminds me of my favorite college professor who also died in a wreck.  I've used that site for years..  I wonder if there's a GoFundMe or something setup for his family?


----------

